
Limp, a Vim alternative to SLIME - soundsop
http://mikael.jansson.be/hacking/limp/docs/
======
SwellJoe
I've often wondered what vim-using Lispers do about the lack of a REPL. I'm a
vim user of many years (I dunno exactly how long...I first used it on my Amiga
in the early 90s), and I've only spent enough time with emacs to know it's not
really my cup of tea...but I predominantly work in non-REPL languages (though
Perl now has Devel::REPL which is pretty nice), and so don't have anything to
miss while working.

pg is a vim user, but I've never asked him, and I don't think he's ever talked
about, what his workflow looks like.

~~~
etal
We use the console more. I have a gvim window running continuously, split a
few ways, and then one or two console sessions doing whatever's needed (repl,
ssh, general shelling).

Using focus-follows-mouse without raising windows is a big help, I've noticed
-- type a few commands into the REPL without raising the window, see what
happens, code some more without changing the window layout. Wrapping with
readline (rlwrap) helps improves the REPL, too, since the keybindings for
vim's insert mode are close to readline's.

PG mentioned once in a comment that the console on OS X allows drag-and-drop
between a REPL session and vi. I'm picturing a wall of console sessions,
possibly with screen involved. Elegant weapons, for a more... civilized age.

~~~
SwellJoe
Makes sense. I worked in Python quite a lot a few years back, and after a
while found myself using the REPL a lot for experimental development...but it
was never core to my process. It was just something I'd start up when I had a
particularly tricky bug or wanted to make sure I had the syntax right or
something.

I've noticed that the GHC REPL is extremely limited...pretty much _just_ for
"does this actually work" kind of usage, which is what I always used the
Python REPL for (though IPython arrived midway through my years with Python,
and made it a more obvious experimental platform). So, I didn't find it
particularly uncomfortable to tinker with Haskell using vim. Sounds like Limp
goes much farther than anything I've ever wished for...but might make trying
out SBCL more fun. I've been meaning to spend a little time with Lisp.

------
rw
Is this site down for anyone else?

<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/mikael.jansson.be> dies.

~~~
parenthesis
Is down for me.

I found this instead:

<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2219>

